# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Εντυπώσεις από Zyxel zywall 35

## gkollias

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το Zyxel zywall 35

Το έχει μήπως δοκιμάσει κάποιος; Εντυπώσεις;

Ευχαριστώ

----------

